# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  ::::::::::: کمک و راهنمایی در تحلیل نرم افزار دبیرخانه ::::::::::::::

## masoud_21

با سلام تمام دوستان

دارم روی پروژه نرم افزار دبیرخانه کار می کنم :افسرده:  هر کسی که تو این زمینه تجربه دارده در تحلیلش بهم کمک کنه ممنون میشم.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم :قلب:

----------


## tiphooo

دوست عزیز می خوای اط صفر شروع کنی؟
کار رو شروع کردی یا نه؟
خودت تا چه اندازه با این سیستم آشنا هستی؟
جواب سوالات رو که بدی بهتر میشه کمک کرد
تحلیل یک سیستم در قالب یک سوال نمی گنجد

در ضمن زبان برنامه نویسی و دیتابیس رو هم بگید چی هست؟

----------


## bahareh zangeneh88

سلام من use case دبیر خانه را میخوام خیلی فوری خواهش میکنم هر کی داره بده تا یک روز فرصت دارم کمکم کنید تو را خدا.کسی داره؟

----------

